# Free permanent online storage...



## DeadBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there any online service that provides free permanent storage(i.e. the files are never deleted)?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

dropbox ? I think mediafire also doesn't deletes files if they are "legal".


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dropbox, invite a few of your friends and you get 250/500MB per friend who signs up and installs it on his/her machine


----------



## buddyram (Apr 24, 2012)

Click on my signatures dude........


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

SugarSync


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 24, 2012)

adrive and jumbofiles


----------



## buddyram (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG referrals in my signatures are gone.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Dropbox is the best personal storage


----------



## buddyram (Apr 24, 2012)

waiting for Google drive...um

@skydrive users: microsoft is truncating the 25GB usage service to 7GB as none of them are exceeding that limit. Better claim your usage


----------



## pramudit (Apr 24, 2012)

cx.com


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 24, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> Microsoft has released Desktop client for SkyDrive with 25 GB free storage. Thats great service.
> Give it a try.
> SkyDrive Desktop Client Available For Download - TopTrix




Nope no more, now Free account space is reduced to 7 GB


----------



## DeadBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Jumbofiles deletes files,dropbox and sugarsync seem good,don't know about cx.com.


----------

